# Problème démarrage G5



## alphasys (22 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Nouveau sur le forum, j'aurais besoin de vos lumières. Je  possède un PPC G5 qui me pose un problème au démarrage. Si je retire le  coté de l'ordinateur et le cache en plastique derrière qui donnent accès  à l'intérieur de la machine, l'ordinateur démarre et fonctionne  normalement mais et très bruyant (les ventilos tournent à fond !!!). Si  je remets le cache en plastique, la machine ne fait plus de bruit mais  refuse de démarrer : soit l'écran s'allume et reste blanc mais ne  démarre pas (90% du temps), soit je vois la pomme du démarrage  apparaitre, mais rien de plus (10% du temps). J'ai essayé le reset a  coté des barrettes de ram, mais le problème reste le même. Une âme  charitable aurait-elle une idée ? Merci d'avance


----------



## gmaa (23 Janvier 2012)

alphasys a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Nouveau sur le forum, j'aurais besoin de vos lumières. Je  possède un PPC G5 qui me pose un problème au démarrage. Si je retire le  coté de l'ordinateur et le cache en plastique derrière qui donnent accès  à l'intérieur de la machine, l'ordinateur démarre et fonctionne  normalement mais et très bruyant (les ventilos tournent à fond !!!). Si  je remets le cache en plastique, la machine ne fait plus de bruit mais  refuse de démarrer : soit l'écran s'allume et reste blanc mais ne  démarre pas (90% du temps), soit je vois la pomme du démarrage  apparaitre, mais rien de plus (10% du temps). J'ai essayé le reset a  coté des barrettes de ram, mais le problème reste le même. Une âme  charitable aurait-elle une idée ? Merci d'avance



Ouvrir une machine sous tension est-ce vraiment prudent?

Démarre-t-il sur les CDs d'origine?


----------



## alphasys (24 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Si la machine est ouverte, je peux demarrer sur le CD. et reinstaller Mac OS. Ce que j'ai deja fait sur un autre disque dur. Mais si je ferme la coté de la machine, les problèmes commencent.

Merci


----------



## gmaa (24 Janvier 2012)

alphasys a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Si la machine est ouverte, je peux demarrer sur le CD. et reinstaller Mac OS. Ce que j'ai deja fait sur un autre disque dur. Mais si je ferme la coté de la machine, les problèmes commencent.
> 
> Merci



Sur que Mac?
Photo?


----------



## alphasys (25 Janvier 2012)

Comme le montre ces 2 photos, si le cache en plastique est enlevé, la machine démarre correctement mais est tres bruyante. Tous les ventilos tournent à fond.
Si le cache est en place, la machine demarre mais n'affiche rien. ou affiche la pomme mais Mac OS, ne démarre pas.
voici les liens des 2 photos :
http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/divers/image00001,3e8e02f300d827eb8bde338461acc080.jpg.html
http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/divers/image00002,fa8aab9d77815b12ae90635e308e02a4.jpg.html


----------



## gmaa (25 Janvier 2012)

Pas évident!
Je regarderai si le couvercle remis en place ne déplace pas, même légèrement, un élément.

Même chose pour les vis.
Ils ne font pas court-circuit ou une mise à la masse?

Pour la ventilation c'est sans doute normal. Quand la boîte est ouverte la circulation d'air est différente et les composants sont sans doute moins "exposés" au flux d'air frais.


----------



## alphasys (25 Janvier 2012)

Le cote est en plastique, je ne pense pas qu'il puisse faire un court-circuit.
La ventilation tourne en fonction de ce coté. si je l'enlève, çà  souffle, si je le mets, les ventilateurs ralentissent aussitot. il doit y  avoir un capteur qui pose un problème.


----------



## gmaa (25 Janvier 2012)

alphasys a dit:


> Le cote est en plastique, je ne pense pas qu'il puisse faire un court-circuit.
> La ventilation tourne en fonction de ce coté. si je l'enlève, çà  souffle, si je le mets, les ventilateurs ralentissent aussitot. il doit y  avoir un capteur qui pose un problème.



Sauf s'il "pousse" au contact d'autres éléments... (hypothèse...)

Si capteur alors SAV (pour moi...) ou recherche compétence électronique.

Je ne saurai en dire plus.


----------



## alphasys (25 Janvier 2012)

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de répondre. Je vais essayer de regarder avec une lampe plus précisement. La machine n'étant plus sous garantie, je demarre la machine sans le coté, puis je le mets. et tout fonctionne correctement sans trop de bruit.


----------

